# ROTP - late entry



## dkim082 (4 Jan 2009)

Hello there,

I'm taking a short cut by asking you a favor/question regarding ROTP admission.

I wasn't aware of this program until the last year of high school, and heard further information about it last year (2nd year of University, of Ottawa). I went to the nearest office, which was located on Slater (Ottawa), and told me that I was too late to apply for ROTP, but I can join as Reserves. I wanted to join the ROTP because of the benefits that I will receive upon admission (ie. *tuition fee cover, pays*...etc.) despite the commitment I have to make during summer, and after studies. 
The told me that the only reason why I couldn't join ROTP was...
1)  I only had 2 more years of undergraduate studies left.
- you needed at least 2.5 years of undergraduate studies left ( :'()

Right now, my education plans have changed.. Currently I am studying in a pre-med program... I am wanting to add another undergraduate studies, meaning that I will be in school for another 2-3 years. That being said, it meets the requirement proposed by the previous rejection from entering ROTP.

I was trying to ask this question through the CF recruiting centre, but they never picked up my calls...and I left them my number but haven't received a call yet (most likely because it's the holidays >.>)
But I see that you guys (forum people) are active and posting messages back-and-forth, so it caught my attention to ask you guys.

*What the ideal answers I would like to hear is to tell me if my thinking is correct, and that CF-recruiting centre should or likely accept me for an ROTP if I take another graduate study right now* (I am 20 years old, and in my 3rd year studying Honours degree program at University of Ottawa).

Sorry for posting this as a /new/ topic, as I'm sure there might be related question like this /somewhere/ in the forums... *too many topics to go through, and haven't got much time at the moment*

Regards,

D


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (4 Jan 2009)

Because you are in a pre med program, you are no longer applying for ROTP, but you will be applying for MOTP. You can apply for MOTP, I believe, after your first year in Med school. You will then be compensated for your first year and they will pay for the rest of your tuition and so on (like ROTP). This application only works if you apply for MO (Medical Officer), which I assume you're doing if your in Med. Hope that helps,

MPF


----------



## dkim082 (4 Jan 2009)

dkim082 said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> I'm taking a short cut by asking you a favor/question regarding ROTP admission.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply, but my definition of pre-med differs from yours.

I apologize for confusion,
when I meant pre-med program (undergraduate), it means that I am studying a program that is preparing me to get into medical school. These pre-med programs exist in studies like: Health Sciences, Biomedical sciences, and Life Sciences..., of the three, I am studying in Health Sciences (undergraduate, honours bachelor program)
Hope that clears the term out.

Regards,

D


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (4 Jan 2009)

dkim082,

Well if you are interested in going Med then you can get in then apply to MOTP. If not then I'm sorry, but I can't answer if ROTP will be granted for a graduate degree of study. Hope that helps,

MPF


----------



## Dark Chivalry (7 Jan 2009)

ROTP/REOTP is for training you up to become an Officer in a variety of trades.  Based on what you're studying, you're kind of in between ROTP and MOTP.

What trades are you looking at with interest?

PS - the reason for the 2.5 year subsidized requirement is likely due to the commitment they'll get back from you.  At 2.5 years (or 3 summers) they'll get at minimum a 3 year contract from you in return.  DEOs usually sign on for 5 years, as I recall.


----------



## SUPERficialHERO (10 Jan 2009)

I'm guessing I'm waaay too late to apply now. D:

Which is a shame, because I finally realized what I want to do with my life... I'm just too late.

I know I can wait for next year, but the truth is, I've already taken two years off after finishing high school and don't want to go through that again. /:


----------



## PuffinFresh (10 Jan 2009)

SUPERficialHERO said:
			
		

> I'm guessing I'm waaay too late to apply now. D:
> 
> Which is a shame, because I finally realized what I want to do with my life... I'm just too late.
> 
> I know I can wait for next year, but the truth is, I've already taken two years off after finishing high school and don't want to go through that again. /:



You still got till next Thursday.


----------



## ComdCFRG (10 Jan 2009)

Dkim and SUPERficialHERO: it is never too late to either go on the website  and chat with a recruiter online or GO INTO a centre.  Make sure that you explain your circumstances fully and what you are interested in doing in the CF and then let them explain what occupations and entry programmes are available that might make that a reality.  If they don't mention ROTP, MOTP etc, bring it up as a specific question to find out why they didn't mention them, why it might not apply to you and then what you might be able to do to become eligible.

There ARE limits to how late in an undergraduate degree we accept into ROTP because of the obligatory service aspects however the process for students who have already completed more than one year in a degree programme is slightly different for those coming out of high school or in their first year.

PuffinFresh hit it on the nose: you still have until this Thurs to start the processing - nothing ventured, nothing gained.

MKO


----------



## tyciol (12 Jan 2009)

I think you should keep contacting them, there could have easily been a mixup of information. I've never heard of someone being ineligible for the plan for having too MUCH education. They might have meant in terms of it sponsoring the degree you're in the middle of doing, but nothing says you couldn't start a separate one under an ROTP. Especially since you're a pre-med, the MOTP that people have recommended on this thread sounds great if you want to be a military M.D.


----------



## Dou You (24 Aug 2009)

MKO said:
			
		

> the process for students who have already completed more than one year in a degree programme is slightly different for those coming out of high school or in their first year.



Sorry to bring up a "fairly" old thread, but I came across this statement and was just wondering in what ways it was different? I have finished 1 year of University and will be done more by the time acceptances are given out. I was under the impression that the ROTP questionnaire was the same for each, so in what way does the process differ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

